# Herbal Medicine



## Scavengerhill (Dec 15, 2009)

You don't need to order Herbs from another continent to stay healthy. The whole ginko obsession thing here is pretty stupid i think, but what are ya gonna do.
For the flu this year I drank tea from the garden,getting over the H1N1 in five days with only herbal self medication.
Yarrow- brings up the fever so it breaks, killing the virus more quickly. 
Chamomile- Anti-inflammatory for any headache/discomfort/fever rash
Coltsfoot- Medicinal tobacco- heals and expands lungs, contains zinc and supports the immune system if taked orally. Great for boo-boos.
Comefrey- Vitamin C, protein, potassium, calcium, and vitamins A, and B12. Great for all boo-boos as a poultice or in salve.
Elecampane root- this plant will grow almost anywhere. Harvest the root in the second year, and alternate letting it grow and harvesting each year. Plant two crops so you can rotate harvest. The root is an incredible resperatory support and while it doesn't taste great, really got me through the flu, even when I continued to smoke like a thing on fire.

Just a few useful regional plants... Share more..


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Scavengerhill said:


> You don't need to order Herbs from another continent to stay healthy. The whole ginko obsession thing here is pretty stupid i think, but what are ya gonna do.
> For the flu this year I drank tea from the garden,getting over the H1N1 in five days with only herbal self medication.
> Yarrow- brings up the fever so it breaks, killing the virus more quickly.
> Chamomile- Anti-inflammatory for any headache/discomfort/fever rash
> ...


Are you familiar with the book by Penelope Ody, The Complete Medicinal Herbal. It covers most herbal remedies, plants, oils and tinctures and lots of color photos and plates. Do you have one that you recommend.


----------



## Scavengerhill (Dec 15, 2009)

Yep. Anything by Rosemary Gladstar. I just thought we could throw around some ideas here because, as a practicing herbalist I thought it was silly not to have a thread already here.


----------



## Scavengerhill (Dec 15, 2009)

Huh.... seems there are a LOT of books called the Complete Medicinal.... I guess you get that in a trade thats defined by trial and error.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Some useful herbal medicine websites*

Annie's Remedy Organic Herbs Natural Healing

This is a general information site with instructions on how to use various medicinal herbs

Herbal Medicine and Spirit Healing the Wise Woman Way - Susun Weed

I love this site, Susun is focused on women's health. She has very detailed information and I find her site very informative.

Plants For A Future - 7000 useful plants

A database of around 7000 plants and their uses.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone:wave:
Found a decent site for seeds...Horizon Herbs-Organic growers of medicinal herb seeds & medicinal herb plants.


----------



## Scavengerhill (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm slightly skeptical of organics. It's a great way to get non-monsanto seeds, but the real important thing I think is local stuff rather than organics.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the site info, bunkerbob. I have family in Oregon (their location), I'll be passing this information on to them as well. Looks like they have a nice selection of books, seeds, and plants.


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

Aviva Jill Romm is another great herbalist. Her book Healthy Babies and Children is extremely worn and has helped numerous people in and out of my family recover from a number of ailments over the years. Love Susun Weed and Rosemary Gladstar as well. Such a wealth of information.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

If someone is thinking of getting into herbalism I have a few tips. I’ve been growing medicinal herbs for 10 years now and vegetables and flowers for most of my 50 some years. I got into it because as I got older the doctors had me taking more and more pills. I guess they were doing their job but made me feel like crap. Teas, tinctures and decoctions along with altering my diet a little have made a bigger difference than all the store bought crap. Well, except for the vicodin which unfortunately replaces my skullcap and valerian tinctures at times. Sometimes when it hurts it hurts and I need to bow to modern science. I am contemplating trying ‘bread poppy extract’ as a vicodin replacement but I’m still arguing the logistics on that with myself.

First, not every herb is going to work for everyone, I found this out early. And not everyone is going to like an herb that works for others. Part of herbal cures is taking time to relax, enjoy the herbs and give them time to do their thing. Chamomile tea isn’t going to help you relax if you slam a cup down while running around the house. Relax, sit back and sniff it while sipping. Taking a dose of skullcap tincture isn’t going to do the same thing as a dose of a store bought painkiller but it does take the edge off the pain. Ok, I can’t think of anyone who would actually enjoy a decoction of valerian root but it kind of grows on ya.

Read more than one book. Better yet find someone locally to help you on your way but that can’t always be done. I have numerous books and regularly read back through them. No one book that I have could I recommend as the one book to have. They all have a bit of information that the others don’t or list herbs that the others don’t. They are also great for reference when planning your garden or looking for a tea to help you cure something or other.

Try lots of different herbs to find out which ones work for you. When I relocated to NC from upstate NY my first herb garden here had over 50 herbs. Were not talking an acre of each one, I planned out a garden where each one got about 4 to 10 sq ft depending on how large they grew. I tried all of them at one point or another and have whittled my garden down to about 15 that do the job for me. Some, like astragalus, take a few years for a harvest so plan accordingly.

Every year I plant a major crop of a few I use most. Last year was skullcap and passifloa incarnata. It’s not like I had to actually plan to grow more passionflower I just didn’t cut it back as aggressively as I normally would. I can make a few jars of tincture of each and they will last me several years. For teas you need to grow a crop each year.

And lastly the best part. If you feel a cold coming on or just feel down because it is winter and really cold outside you go to the herb shelves. You think a cup of tea would help but which one… Anise hyssop as you grab the jar, open it, give the herbs a pinch and stick your nose in. ahhhhh. You browse the other jars contemplating a mixture opening each one and inhaling. Heck, I feel better already! It’s no longer winter; it is spring, summer or fall and I’m in the herb garden harvesting.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Thanks for all the above advice!*



Woody said:


> Chamomile tea isn't going to help you relax if you slam a cup down while running around the house.



I think one reason more people don't use herbal remedies is because they are looking for that quick fix in a pill. You're right, by changing your habits you can improve your overall health immensely. And teas, infusions, and other homemade remedies take time to work. And just like modern medicines, they affect different people in different ways.


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

Right on, Woody


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i have a huge library of herb books cooking and medical--they are great reading-whenever I'm at a flea market I'm on the lookout for more books-cant ever have enough books-----remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have more than a few books on herbs  ... but my favorite is Indian Herbalogy of North America by Alma Hutchens.


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

I have just started to read up on herbs. There are so many types and eveyone has a defferent use. The more I read on them the more scared I become. I know I should stick with the herbs I can forage locally and found a book already for my area.
My question is...Is there a good (how to) book that tells you everything from recipies to when to pick the herbs. For food and medical use. There are so many to chose from I don't know which one to pick. Any suggestions?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The Ultimate Herb book - The definitive guide to growing and using over 200 herbs by Antony Atha. 

This book has An herb directory ... It tells you food and/or medical (and herbs that must be handled with caution) use and some recipes for herbal beauty treatments, flavored oils & vinegars etc. Plus some great pictures. 

I'm sure this is one of many ... check your library Oh yea ... I put off making soap for years because I was scared of the lye.:gaah: but now I don't give it a second thought. 

Read...read...read Get your feet wet by starting with one or two herbs.

Good luck!

I should add until you know what you are picking in the 'wild' don't... Try to find a class or someone that knows what they are looking for. (or grow your own)


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will check on that book. I looked up how to make soap the other day. Dosn't look to bad. Like you said I just need to get my feet wet.


----------



## petercheck12 (Jul 14, 2010)

You may suffer from various types of allergies such as food allergy, insect stings, pollen, dust mites or medicine.Herbal medicine remains largely an unproven, inexact science. Herbal medicine can treat almost any condition that patients might take to their doctor. Herbal medicines can be effectively used for body’s natural detoxification process.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Another Susun Weed fan here :wave:

I guess this all depends on your beliefs, or maybe not I don't know. But before you read a book and say "AH! THIS herb will help me!" go out and spend some time with this plant. While much of the Doctrine of Signatures was really silly by today's standards, I believe that there is some level of truth to it. One herbalist who also believes in the DOS was suffering from chronic back pain, and in an episode of pain he took notice of the mullein plant. *Straight and tall*. He already knew that mullein contained mucilage, but he had never considered that it would help with back and joint pain. He said that the mullein helped him a lot, was just as effective as condroitin or other joint lubricants, and he still uses it if he gets any spasms. Once you've taken a few walks through the woods and fields, a few plants might start attracting your attention, and that's when YOU need to pay attention and figure out exactly why you are drawn to that particular plant. One of my favorites is New England Aster. It has a commanding appearance and an equally intense fragrance that I just could never seem to get enough of. Being a naturally high strung, intense person myself I was drawn to it-only it did not cause excitement, it does the opposite and calms me down. I mixed it with other calming herbs like chamomile and valerian, and used it to stop panic attacks.

Getting to know the herbs, and learning to trust your intuition about them takes a long time, but it is well worth the effort


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello nice work mate. Very useful information. i Also do believe in natural products.


----------



## WeThePrepared (Mar 30, 2011)

What does everyone think of homeopathy? I've read good and bad about it. Our pharmacist doesn't like it at all, but that is the way she was trained.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm looking to find what herbs and plants are natural testosterone. Hubby's getting to that age where some T would help him.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I'm looking to find what herbs and plants are natural testosterone. Hubby's getting to that age where some T would help him.


Licorice root, but you have to watch the blood pressure, and elk antler velvet


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

WeThePrepared said:


> What does everyone think of homeopathy? I've read good and bad about it. Our pharmacist doesn't like it at all, but that is the way she was trained.


Homeopathy, I love it.

It works for me.:2thumb:


----------



## juliecox (Apr 17, 2011)

*First Aid*

I first think you can't go wrong by adding Harmony Aromatherapy 
Essential Protection to your first aid kits. I use it for EVERYTHING. The other thing is TEATREE oil that is very handy. My kids as soon as they get cuts ect we grab the Essential Protection or Teatree first off. Have any of you had the great luck with these two products I do?
Julie


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I'm looking to find what herbs and plants are natural testosterone. Hubby's getting to that age where some T would help him.


Licorice root, goldenseal ( best antiboitic anywhere) Ginseng( come to mind immediately. Not to mention garlic! Garlic works great for everyone and is the general all around "good health" herb.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> Licorice root, but you have to watch the blood pressure, and elk antler velvet


Yeah I agree........ Plus you can use garlic to help the BP effects.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Homeopathy, I love it. :


 Same here! I'm sorta the neighborhood "witch doctor" LOL


----------



## steveaustin49 (May 24, 2011)

Herbal medicine are very effective in treating the various disease.

For more look: Herbal Supplements and Natural Supplements


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Alternative therapies*

I feel like there are positive aspects to the many different medical disciplines. You cannot discount homeopathy or naturopathy or even allopathic medicine, they all have something to offer. You just have to be open minded and sensible.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Dan1966 said:


> You just have to be open minded and sensible.


That's the key - both open minded AND sensible. I've seen people do things with essential oil that they shouldn't do, gushing that 'it's all natural.' Hemlock and nightshade are all natural, too. Ancient history is full of poisonings that are all natural. People can't check their brains at the door just because something is all natural. (I'm not suggesting anyone on this site is doing that - that's just a long-standing frustration of mine.)

I think folks on this forum definitely tend to think outside the box - to not assume that 'the way things are done' is the only way things should be done. We use aromatherapy for a number of things, with good results. (My children ask for it whenever their heads are feeling stuffy, or someone has a case of athlete's foot, etc.) We're using a homeopathic for poison ivy that has made this summer sooooo much more bearable (sp?) than last summer. There is a lot of potential out there when one goes outside the box.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

my daughter used belladonna for her headaches. it is from the nightshade family. but then so are tomatoes. it is knowing how and what parts to use that makes them safe. the pharmacies have a modern drug that is the same basic thing and it contains atropine. foxglove give you digitalis but the tea from it may not have the same amounts each time you make it. know your herbs, use them carefully, and wisely.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

This year is my first"official" herb garden on our homestead. My goal is to grow most of the cullinary herbs I use for cooking and canning. 

I also have been "weed walking" our property to see what natural foods/remedies are growing. We have several large patches of jewel weed growing all over with lots of motherwart, mullein, dandylion, lambs quarter, plantain, wild garlic and onions, blackberry, raspberry, wild grape and wild apple and cherry trees. There are also several types of thistle, oats and alfalfa mixed in with the grasses and clover in our pasture. Our neighbors cringe that we don't spray our yard or fields.  One man's weeds is another man's meal!

It is AMAZING what wonderful foods and cures are growing wild all over our acreage! Makes me feel a bit foolish for planting a veggie garden when I have 18 acres of goodies growing perfectly fine all by themselves. :scratch

I would highly recommend that anyone wanting to eat what they find invest in several good wild foraging books and a large magnifying glass. It really helps identify some plants that have poisonous look-a-likes.

You also want to consider that many wild edibles are much more nutritious and potent then domestic plants. A little goes a long way, so portion control is a must until your body becomes accustomed to them.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2011)

In my opinion herbal medicine are best for treatment of any disease, because these herbal medicine
have no side effect on human body. So we should go for the herbal treatment, it would be good for the health.


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

Herbal medicines can have negative side effects and can cause allergic reactions. Just because they are natural doesn't mean they are 100% safe.

Having said that, I use them with caution.

Here is a really good herbal medicine that requires careful use, part one of a four part series on Balm of Gilead or Cottonwood buds.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Woody said:


> If someone is thinking of getting into herbalism I have a few tips. I've been growing medicinal herbs for 10 years now and vegetables and flowers for most of my 50 some years. I got into it because as I got older the doctors had me taking more and more pills. I guess they were doing their job but made me feel like crap. Teas, tinctures and decoctions along with altering my diet a little have made a bigger difference than all the store bought crap. Well, except for the vicodin which unfortunately replaces my skullcap and valerian tinctures at times. Sometimes when it hurts it hurts and I need to bow to modern science. I am contemplating trying 'bread poppy extract' as a vicodin replacement but I'm still arguing the logistics on that with myself.
> 
> First, not every herb is going to work for everyone, I found this out early. And not everyone is going to like an herb that works for others. Part of herbal cures is taking time to relax, enjoy the herbs and give them time to do their thing. Chamomile tea isn't going to help you relax if you slam a cup down while running around the house. Relax, sit back and sniff it while sipping. Taking a dose of skullcap tincture isn't going to do the same thing as a dose of a store bought painkiller but it does take the edge off the pain. Ok, I can't think of anyone who would actually enjoy a decoction of valerian root but it kind of grows on ya.
> 
> ...


I realize this post is almost 5 years old, Woody, but will you talk about the basic plants that you grow as well as the ones you plant every year? There must be some that are perennial and some that you need to seed each growing season. What plants do you grow for teas? Are there some that you have found are very difficult to grow?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Be glad to! If anyone else has any input, chime on in!

I'm a big fan of chamomile. It grows as an annual but really does not self seed here. I need to harvest seed heads (old blossoms) and plant them in the spring. I do nothing special with them, but crushing seed heads in the fall right there produces nothing. I bring them in, they sit in a plastic cup till spring, then I crunch them around the patch and they grow, go figure. My patch is about 3' x 5' or a bit longer. They are tedious and time consuming to hand harvest! But, it's also relaxing to sit down with the basket and pick flowers. I use it strictly as a tea. Never had a problem growing it or any pest problems. I shoot for 4 pint jars of flowers for a harvest.

Anise Hyssop. Annual but I can crunch seeds up in the fall and they will sprout in the spring. I can get two harvests of flowers here. Never tried for three, but with a warm enough spring and fall it could happen. First harvest, cut the flowers off (easy), and put on the screens for drying. Second harvest cut the flowers off then cut the plants down and hang in the shed. When dry just strip the leaves off. Never had an issue growing with pests or anything. I have one jar of just flowers and one mixed for teas. I make a tincture out of the stems and all the scraps. To cut the stems just run a bunch down in the food processor. Don't scrimp and try to stretch what you have, you want a nice strong flavor. The tincture is great for flavoring anything, even a glass of water. How much I harvest depends on the growing season. I'd always like more! This year I got 3 pints, one flowers and two leaves/flowers mix. Tincture is till working but about 6, maybe 7 or 8 ounces I think. Enough of both for me.

MINTS! Can't forget these bad boys! I do Lemon Balm, Peppermint, Spearmint, Apple mint and Cat Mint (NOT Catnip). As with any mint, the problem is not growing them, it is keeping them contained. Self sowing and spreading, no issues with anything on any. I do more Lemon Balm and Cat Mint than the others. I like those tea's straight. The others I'll dry about a pnt of each for the winter and just add a pinch to other teas for flavoring. I could get by with less than a half pint, always a lot left. The lemon is a hardy thing, it is up early spring, goes all summer and is still going strong. No need to dry a ton of it, it is available fresh and always has a great flavor. Tried making tinctures of the mints but they always taste a bit bitter so I gave up.

St. John's Wort. Never had any troubles growing it here. It self sows but does like to wander. When it is in seed I'll spread some around in the fall where I WANT it to grow and pull the wanderer's and they pop up in the spring. I can get at least two cuttings of flowering tops in a season. Not a tea I do a lot of though, it really doesn't seem to do anything for me, but I still grow it. Maybe it does help and I just don't notice? Anyway, I'm still alive so it couldn't hurt. It makes a scary red tincture. LOL! I only did that once as it scares me.

Skullcap. Annual that does self sow but I get a better patch if I bring some in and put in the freezer for a month or two. Two to three nice plants will get me all the seeds I need. This is one of my main pain meds, so always try to have a large crop. Never had any troubles with pests or it growing. I get one cutting and divey it up 50/50 tea/tincture. The tea works well but the tincture works faster. Maybe being a high proof tincture helps there? <chuckle> I do need to add, as has been stated before: Herbals are NOT going to act like a prescription med! Well, they might if you do more than you should. NOT RECOMMENDED THOUGH!!! What they will do is help to alleviate the really acute pain. It will still hurt, but becomes bearable.

Bee Balm, annual with NO issues growing, readily self seeds. Scatter plots around and as the name implies, you will have lots of bees and butterflies. It is also a really pretty clump if you can get pink, red and purple growing. Not a favorite tea of mine and I'll mix something with it, but still, it hits the spot sometimes.

Valerian. Takes two years and you use the roots (decoction). Never had any issues growing it but it is a real pain to dig up, clean, dry and process. It also tastes and smells like old sweat socks that were in the bottom of an old gym bag for a year. A taste, which strangely, I have grown to rather like. But... If you have some aches and pains and want 8 hours of sleep, this is the ticket. I have tinctures also, they get a bit bitter and are really nasty tasting but still work. I have never had an issue, but read a lot about "valerian nightmares" using this. Mixing with Passion Flower is supposed to turn these into pleasant dreams.

Passion Flower (Maypop). A spreading invasive vine that spreads by roots. Native to Virginia so up north would be an annual or you could dig up a few sections of root, keep cool then plant in spring. Or after eating the fruit, save seeds. It has really unique and fragrant flowers so would be worth growing just for those. The leaves do get eaten by some kind of bug late summer (never seen who though!) so I harvest in mid summer. I harvest flowers daily, just as they open, for a few weeks, then harvest the top part of the vine that is in bud. When the second harvest comes up, I leave the flowers because I love the smell in the yard. Strictly a tea for me. The flowers work great as a pain reliever and will relax you. For me, the flowers work better than the stem/leaves/buds mixture but the taste is really prefumey for my tastes. Oh, something fun about growing it! If you go out in the late afternoon, Bumble bees love them, each flower has one. If you tap the plant and knock them off, they can't fly! They fall to the ground and stumble around with wings going. Some just lie there trying to grab something with their legs.

I hope I caught most of your wonders. Any questions just ask!

DISCLAIMER: I am NOT a qualified herbologist. I am just a rural gardener who uses herbs. I have books and do reading, research and ask questions of others. I have found herbs that work for my complaints, your mileage may vary.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Thanks, Woody!*

Woody, thank you. When I was in college, we took a field trip to someone's house that had a medicinal garden. I was extremely fascinated then and really want to learn more.

Tinctures: I haven't looked, but are they made with Everclear? Or another alcohol? When my daughter had meningitis about 12 years ago, her friend's mother, a homeopath practitioner, made up a remedy using Everclear as the carrier, if that is the correct term.

I have spearmint and peppermint. I planted them in pots in the ground and they really are invasive. They are in a raised garden bed beside a brick paver walkway and I sure have to stay on the strays, keeping them pulled.

I have tried repeatedly to grow chamomile. This year I had a pot that I did nothing with, and lo and behold, there was some chamomile growing in it. It is probably a pot that I had planted chamomile in before and it may be due to the fact that we have had such a wet year for us that it grew. I thought I would try to transplant it, but I had really not done any research on how it grows. I will go gather the flower heads tomorrow. I have a neighbor who says she planted some and it has spread all around her yard. Maybe she has a sprinkler system. I once had someone tell me that columbine will spread and I had never had much luck with it until I started using soaker hoses and now no problem.

Passion flower: I tried to grow passion flowers once, thinking it was the same as a pasque, the South Dakota state flower and it is not. They are both purple, while the passion flower is much lighter in color, really a lavender color, and they have very different characteristics. The passion flower is a vine. The pasque is also called a prairie crocus and it is rare to see. It was before I was on the internet years ago, so I did not have such easy access to information to help me know the difference. I did not have any luck growing it, but I am going to research it and see if I have any luck next time. It may be difficult in our climate. After reading your comments about bees, I am going to have to try to grow passion flower again. In this link about the pasque, the affect is the opposite of the passion flower. It causes depression. http://medicinalherbinfo.org/herbs/PasqueFlower.html

It seems as though passion flower would be a great herb to have during tough times.

http://medicinalherbinfo.org/herbs/PassionFlower.html


> Passionflower is one of nature's best tranquilizers, recommended for times of extreme emotional upset.
> 
> Most commonly used for nervous conditions such as insomnia, restlessness, hysteria, mild depression, Parkinson's disease, seizures, epilepsy, neuralgia, shingles, slightly reduces blood pressure, increases respiratory rate, good for muscle cramps, decreases motor activity, and nervous headache. Normally it is used as part of a prolonged treatment and in the form of professionally prepared medications. The fruit is rich in flavonoids and is diuretic and a nutritive tonic; fruits are edible and delicious.
> 
> Native Americans poulticed the root for boils, cuts, earaches, and inflammation.


What I have grown successfully is mostly kitchen herbs: turmeric, ginger, sage, chives, borage, basil, parsley, lavender, garlic and cilantro.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Been experimenting with local plants as supplements for a little while now, certainly no expert. Excellent info here good thread. Just listened to the latest Preparedness Summit, by Nathan Crane and the herbalist they had on was really high on cayenne pepper and garlic together and separately, so my readings will now branch into the cayenne area as I've used garlic for quite awhile.


"Take care of your neighbor now, you might have to eat him later."


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Weedygarden,

Tinctures can vary in what the menstrum (carrier) is. It depends on what the constituents of the herb are and what they will dissolve in. Some will dissolve in plain water, some with a 50% alcohol strength (like 100 proof vodka), some need the Everclear, some need.. Glycerin? Or something like that. Some herbs do not make effective tinctures and the best way to preserve them is dried and used as tea or decoction. I recommend starting with one herb at a time and reading about it in several books, or several websites. Pick the consensus from them and come up with your plan. I am not qualified to make any recommendations as to which menstrum, or what each one is good for. I can say that for a tincture to be stable, it must be at least 40% alcohol, that means 80 proof and stored out of the light in a blue or brown bottle.

Your friend might have the low, creeping chamomile. I had that up in PA and it spread everywhere, especially liked the gravel driveway. I grow the Roman and it is 24 to 30 inches tall. I picked it because all the books recommended it as the stronger, more fragrant of the two. You know, I really have no idea why it is fickle for me here, and sounds like it is for you too. But, I found a way to keep it growing so I'm happy.

Passionflower really is great. I can't say about most of the things listed in your quote, but I would recommend at least giving it a try. Try some skullcap also while you are at it. As with any new herb you try! Make a cup of tea do a sip, wait 30 minutes. If no adverse reaction, do an ounce, wait 30 minutes. Then you might finish the cup and see how you feel. Then you can experiment to see what strength you need for what ails ya. I tried all my new teas at work, in case something did happen I would not be at home alone. And, Please pay attention to any warnings that books or sites have about certain herbs!!! Just because some may list 'causes excessive giddiness or euphoria' if you take a heavy dose, doesn't mean that there are not other side effects also that you may not be expecting!!! With that warning said... Yeah, some herbal remedies are very pleasant.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

musketjim said:


> Been experimenting with local plants as supplements for a little while now, certainly no expert. Excellent info here good thread. Just listened to the latest Preparedness Summit, by Nathan Crane and the herbalist they had on was really high on cayenne pepper and garlic together and separately, so my readings will now branch into the cayenne area as I've used garlic for quite awhile.
> 
> "Take care of your neighbor now, you might have to eat him later."


I have heard a lot about Cayenne also. My stomach can just not take it. I have been on my new diet for a few years though, maybe it is time to try it again, you never know.

I also use a lot of garlic. The puppy and I share a few cloves raw a few times a week, she loves it. I can't say if it helps anything or not but... It is tasty, easy to grow and hasn't killed me so what the heck!


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

I grow lots of my own herbs for culinary and tea. Roman Chamomile is one of my favorites and it's a perennial here. I get about a pint of dried flowers from my pot. 

I have mint planted as well. Unbelievably, my mint was killed over the winter! We had two bad cold spells but I never believed that mint would be killed. I bought spearmint and peppermint this spring and harvested it twice this summer. I use a *lot* of mint in tabouli because I eat it a lot! It's so simple to make and so good! Between tabouli and mint tea, I really need to start more pots.

But my favorite is nettle. It's so good as a tea and also to eat. Nettle is great for allergies too. Whenever I accidentally bump into it, I pick some dock and rub it on the stinger. Seconds later, no pain! ETA: I also use some nettle in a mixture I make for my fertilizer concoction. I steep nettle and salmon head/tail/bones in pond water that contains duckweed for at least 2 weeks. Each one brings different nutrients to the table and my plants respond favorably when they get it every couple weeks! 

I do have other herbs planted for culinary use - rosemary, sage, thyme, oregano as well as the annuals parsley, dill, cilantro, and cumin.

I have stocked up on cinnamon because hubby and I are both diabetic. Cinnamon is supposed to lower blood sugar level so it would be helpful if TSHTF.


----------

